# Do you have the brass to get behind the wheel of this monster



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 21, 2007)

I found this video of the worlds fastes production car the Bugatti Veyron. Watch the video and listen to some of the stats that they give about the car

http://www.flixxy.com/bugatti-veyron.htm

B


----------



## Drac (Jun 21, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhh baby..Paint that sucker black and white and give me some blue and red blinkie lights...Then some punk of his crotch rocket try to outrun me ....


----------



## Yeti (Jun 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh baby..Paint that sucker black and white and give me some blue and red blinkie lights...Then some punk of his crotch rocket try to outrun me ....


LOL!


----------



## Kensai (Jun 21, 2007)

That was from Top Gear, UK tv show 'bout cars. It's such a great show. As for the Veyron... Apparently it costs VW 5 MILLION quid per car to make, they sell it at a loss, but they've done it predominantly as an engineering exercise. Well, I think they've succeeded. It's mind-bogglingly gorgeous and fast. One of the presenters (Jeremy Clarkson) raced it back from the south of France to the UK, against a light aircraft piloted by James May, the guy who was doing the video! The Veyron WON!!


----------



## Drac (Jun 21, 2007)

Kensai said:


> One of the presenters (Jeremy Clarkson) raced it back from the south of France to the UK, against a light aircraft piloted by James May, the guy who was doing the video! The Veyron WON!!


 
Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just let me kill myself in it oh yea.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!



Tell me about it. Obviously there were rules, James May's pilots licence didn't allow him to fly at night, but even so. Jeremy Clarkson kept getting stopped by the local gendarme because they wanted to check the car out. Lol. I mean, you would wouldn't you. Let's face it, you're a copper, and you see that beast go by, on come the flashing lights, and you pull him over for a gander at the mans motor.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2007)

Kensai said:


> Tell me about it. Obviously there were rules, James May's pilots license didn't allow him to fly at night, but even so. Jeremy Clarkson kept getting stopped by the local gendarme because they wanted to check the car out. Lol. I mean, you would wouldn't you. Let's face it, you're a copper, and you see that beast go by, on come the flashing lights, and you pull him over for a gander at the mans motor.


That's one of the first things I'm gonna buy if I win a Jackpot Lottery :lol: 
If I'm in one of those... and I see a blue and red flashing bubble machine behind me ... Believe me... I'll be laughing... saying: "...yeeeaahhh rrriiiiggghhhttt". 
I can think of a few highways out in Utah/Nevada where that car would be screaming. 
Absolutely awesome machine to be sure. You *know* they're going to make that a 007 Bond car in one of the new films. 
To go that zippidy do dah fast would be awesome... but oh my laws if you screw up just that || much, or something is in the road where you have to swerve to miss it... might as well have your will updated and (life) insurance premiums paid off in full before you get behind the wheel. 

That guy test driving the car has an AWESOME job!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I found this video of the worlds fastes production car the Bugatti Veyron. Watch the video and listen to some of the stats that they give about the car
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/bugatti-veyron.htm
> 
> B




I know some of the guys at Bosch who calibrated the engine. 

Yes I would enjoy to drive it.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 21, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> That's one of the first things I'm gonna buy if I win a Jackpot Lottery :lol:
> If I'm in one of those... and I see a blue and red flashing bubble machine behind me ... Believe me... I'll be laughing... saying: "...yeeeaahhh rrriiiiggghhhttt".
> I can think of a few highways out in Utah/Nevada where that car would be screaming.
> Absolutely awesome machine to be sure. You *know* they're going to make that a 007 Bond car in one of the new films.
> ...



Ah, lucky to have that kind of room. England's around the same size as Montana. With 50 million people. Motorways here are bumper to bumper, you'd try doing 253mph and end up going into the back of someone ala this guy http://newsbbc.co.uk/ Type Bugatti Veyron in the top right search box. Then scroll down to the 3rd one day about the Veyron going into some trees...

How GUTTED would you be....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh baby..Paint that sucker black and white and give me some blue and red blinkie lights...Then some punk of his crotch rocket try to outrun me ....



Well ask and ye shall receive... heh [yt]WShY1ObPvhQ[/yt] 
oh and the car had to slow down for the Yamaha  R1 to catch up I think... heh!


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 21, 2007)

wow! maybe silly but i was actually scared for him when he hit the top speed...
the fastest i've ever driven is 225km/h then the engine cut out even though the spedometer went up to 260.


j


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2007)

kaizasosei said:


> wow! maybe silly but i was actually scared for him when he hit the top speed...
> the fastest i've ever driven is 225km/h then the engine cut out even though the spedometer went up to 260.
> 
> 
> j



On a test track I was able to get a car up to 160+ mph or just over 260 kph. 

Do the conversion to feet or inches or cm per second and it gets to numbers most people think of in terms of space travel.  

And yes it can be scary.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok now we know it's speed... here's how the car compares to other like machines from different companies. http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=3133  Spoiler: it still comes out ahead!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 21, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> On a test track I was able to get a car up to 160+ mph or just over 260 kph.
> 
> Do the conversion to feet or inches or cm per second and it gets to numbers most people think of in terms of space travel.
> 
> And yes it can be scary.


 
I just did a conversion for the veyron and you're right, the numbers are insane.  If you could get it to top speed you could manage around 113m per second!  The length of a football field in a second. :erg:

By the way the first thing I thought when I saw the veyron was, "Its the batmobile!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> I just did a conversion for the veyron and you're right, the numbers are insane. If you could get it to top speed you could manage around 113m per second! The length of a football field in a second. :erg:
> 
> By the way the first thing I thought when I saw the veyron was, "Its the batmobile!"



On a recent bike trip while doing 90 mph I did the conversion in my head to just "see" what it would be. Makes you wonder why people would fo 300 kph in a bike once they figure out how fast they are going in a second.  

Mind you I was on a "test Track" with no one else in the lane I was in. The track was over 4 miles around so lots of room to play.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 21, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> On a recent bike trip while doing 90 mph I did the conversion in my head to just "see" what it would be. Makes you wonder why people would fo 300 kph in a bike once they figure out how fast they are going in a second.
> 
> Mind you I was on a "test Track" with no one else in the lane I was in. The track was over 4 miles around so lots of room to play.


 
You got me thinking about distances travelled by these supercars.  I figure, 'cause we've got some seriously long straight roads down here, that you could theoretically drive the veyron all the way across Australia in maybe sixteen or seventeen hours.  

Of course, I've seen the TopGear program it was on and know about its fuel economy.  You basically have to stop every half an hour to refuel.  But you do go a long way in half an hour.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 22, 2007)

I love the car, but was is amazing is when you turn the 'special' key and the spoiler sinks in and the whole car lowers.

B


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 22, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well ask and ye shall receive... heh
> oh and the car had to slow down for the Yamaha R1 to catch up I think... heh!


 
That would be *so* fun. Maybe if I win the lottery and develop a death wish...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> You got me thinking about distances travelled by these supercars. I figure, 'cause we've got some seriously long straight roads down here, that you could theoretically drive the veyron all the way across Australia in maybe sixteen or seventeen hours.
> 
> Of course, I've seen the TopGear program it was on and know about its fuel economy. You basically have to stop every half an hour to refuel. But you do go a long way in half an hour.




Now to throw another perspective into this. 

Let us say that in the one second a car travels over 100m or a football field plus. 

 6000 rpm (* And I assume that the engine could be at less of a speed but for easy math *) x 1 mp 60 s = 100 revolutions per second. 

100 revolutions per second. 8 cylinders each making 100 revolutions in that second. Each cylinder event for firing has to look up(s) in multi-dimensional tables (* oil temp/air temp/ adaptations for long term fuel / fudge factors for the specific car's mass and performance *) to determine the amoujnt of fuel and when to spark to get the right amount of torque to match the request from the drivers intent read by the pedal position. Yes and that is also another multi-dimensional look up(s). 

Did I mention that this is just the engine base operation. It still has to send out the data to the cluser/IP to let the driver know instant fuel economy and RPM and such. It also has to diagnose all the sensors and the system as a whole. Yes it usually takes longer than a second for most diagnostics. Some are less. Many are 5 seconds others are much longer. But all the data to make the decisions has to be gathered and reviewed during this time period.

So this my friends is engineering. And why Engineering is magic, because the driver just starts the car and presses the pedal and steers. The rest all just happens.   

It is nice that we can have the computer power to do such things.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 22, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I love the car, but was is amazing is when you turn the 'special' key and the spoiler sinks in and the whole car lowers.
> 
> B



Yeah, that bit's great isn't it. When it "hunkers" down and then put the pedal to the metal. Great fun.


----------

